# Extroverts, do you find Introverts Boring?



## honestfi (Jun 25, 2010)

One thing I meant to add earlier. During the course that I was on when I took the MBTI, one "Introvert" expressed (quietly) that she didn't think that she was an Introvert at all. "I'm extraverted!" she proclaimed, quite indignantly. (think she was ISFJ, from vague memory) Seems to me that she had that same age old bias that Introverts have nothing special to offer and are um...boring. (She was, still is, an Introvert. She just doesn't get it)

Is there an Extravert inside every Introvert screaming to get out?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

honestfi said:


> One thing I meant to add earlier. During the course that I was on when I took the MBTI, one "Introvert" expressed (quietly) that she didn't think that she was an Introvert at all. "I'm extraverted!" she proclaimed, quite indignantly. (think she was ISFJ, from vague memory) Seems to me that she had that same age old bias that Introverts have nothing special to offer and are um...boring. (She was, still is, an Introvert. She just doesn't get it)
> 
> Is there an Extravert inside every Introvert screaming to get out?


There are such things as quiet extraverts. I myself am usually on the soft-spoken side. She may have been in denial about her introversion, but she may very well have been an extravert.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

honestfi said:


> Is there an Extravert inside every Introvert screaming to get out?


There is for me. lol.
I really admire how much energy they have and how they seem so "carefree" in social situations", although I _can _be like that, large quatities of alcohol or groups of people I know/like or are really interested in are required...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Lightning said:


> There are such things as quiet extraverts. I myself am usually on the soft-spoken side. She may have been in denial about her introversion, but she may very well have been an extravert.


That's how I am...I'm pretty reserved and therefore tend to get either INTP or INFP on MBTI tests, but I am an extrovert lol
A lot of people have misunderstandings about introversion and extroversion and can type themselves wrong because of that...


----------



## honestfi (Jun 25, 2010)

Lightning said:


> ..but she may very well have been an extravert.


Nah, definitely introverted. I have yet to meet a quiet extravert, but it isn't just because she is quiet. She thinks before she speaks, and I've never seen her display any sign of extravertism such as initiating conversation or plans, or speaking out at team meetings. Definitely in denial. That said I do speak out at team meetings. So maybe there's an extravert in me somewhere. Could I be a loud introvert? Surely not.:happy:..anyway methinks this is way way off topic. Oh dear.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Nooo I find I's sexy and stimulating!! ...whenever I can drag them to come hang out with me that is. :laughing:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I actually think introverts are more interesting than extroverts.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

agokcen said:


> I actually think introverts are more interesting than extroverts.


But why????


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> But why????


Extroverts are often too busy hopping around to have real, interesting conversations, while introverts are the ones with whom I can really converse and connect.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

honestfi said:


> Nah, definitely introverted. I have yet to meet a quiet extravert, but it isn't just because she is quiet. She thinks before she speaks, and I've never seen her display any sign of extravertism such as initiating conversation or plans, or speaking out at team meetings. Definitely in denial. That said I do speak out at team meetings. So maybe there's an extravert in me somewhere. Could I be a loud introvert? Surely not.:happy:..anyway methinks this is way way off topic. Oh dear.


Well, all of us have elements of both introversion and extraversion. For example, your two main functions are Ti and Ne. It could be the Ne that draws you to speak out at team meetings. My auxiliary Ti draws me inward to reflect when I'm usually in the extraverted Ne mode.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I've always wondered about this question :mellow: 

As I'm exploring these forums I have found some interesting posts by extroverts.. Not going to paste any in particular, but there have been some people who say they get irritated(?) when at functions, and meeting groups of mellow people. I started prodding questions and was told that they feel bogged down by it and like to rev up people's energy, which in turn increases their own... that when people are energetic like this, they see it as an emotion of happiness


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Linus said:


> I've always wondered about this question :mellow:
> 
> As I'm exploring these forums I have found some interesting posts by extroverts.. Not going to paste any in particular, but there have been some people who say they get irritated(?) when at functions, and meeting groups of mellow people. I started prodding questions and was told that they feel bogged down by it and like to rev up people's energy, which in turn increases their own... that when people are energetic like this, they see it as an emotion of happiness


Ah, so it makes them happy to get us all excited and energetic?? Interesting...


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea and I'm guessing that if we don't go that way, we seem depressed? as opposed to boring lol. I get this one more often.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I find anyone boring who wants to go to bed and sleep. But I hear many people do this, so life is tough for me. :frustrating:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I find anyone boring who wants to go to bed and sleep. But I hear many people do this, so life is tough for me. :frustrating:


Haha, I know what you mean. I have friends who consider sleeping for 16 hours to be a "good day." What a waste!


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

I usually only sleep six hours a day.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I usually don't even want to go to sleep at night; Because for some reason, I have so much more energy at night and that's when I feel more creative and have my best thoughts...that's why I have the username 'Nyx' :happy:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Lightning said:


> Haha, I know what you mean. I have friends who consider sleeping for 16 hours to be a "good day." What a waste!


WTF??? What is the difference between sleeping for 16 hours and just being dead?



Syock said:


> I usually only sleep six hours a day.


Well there you have it, folks. An introvert CAN be very exciting with his need for little sleep. 

*However* Mr. Syock, it's during those 6 hours that I most need you. :blushed:




Nyx said:


> I usually don't even want to go to sleep at night; Because for some reason, I have so much more energy at night and that's when I feel more creative and have my best thoughts...that's why I have the username 'Nyx' :happy:


I've heard that if you are a person who gets up or stays up due to creative energy in the middle of the night, don't fight it. Go with your thoughts and just create! Your best stuff will come out at that time, AND you will eventually be able to sleep once you spill it out.


----------



## Abstract Essence (Apr 22, 2010)

I only find introverts boring when there is absolutely no way of getting you out of your head. Some can be coaxed and divulge some true thoughts, but others just stay in the program of appeacing the environment so that you can go back to your thoughts. If you cannot go with the present momment it becomes very frustrating for those around you.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well there you have it, folks. An introvert CAN be very exciting with his need for little sleep.
> 
> *However* Mr. Syock, it's during those 6 hours that I most need you. :blushed:


I wouldn't mind missing some sleep for you. :wink:


----------

